# Help with some mould and algae



## andy198712 (24 Jul 2021)

Hi,

I have a pretty well established 200l tank
Fluval 307 filter setup for full cycle filtration 
Medium stocking of fish
SW-2 pump set to max so 2500l/hr (between 08:00-22:00hrs)

i Do a 30-50% water change weekly, 
Dose with neutro ferts and liquid co2
Currently recommended amount of liquid co2 (5ml) daily and I’m up to 15ml a day of ferts.

I have a single leddy tube (second tube turned off) on for 7hrs a day.

so I have large bog wood that ive had the occasional white mould on before but now have a black kinda mould on that’s spreading and bushy.

and on the slow growing Anubis plants I have what I think is BBA? And in other older leaves in there.

I also have a light coloured hair like algae on my valis which I think is Oedogonium?

ive added some pics to have a look at.

ive today turned off the light and I’ll keep it off for a few days to see if it helps but what could be the cause?
Kind regards
Andy 

the pics of the full tank are after a heavy prune of the fast growing plants in the back


----------



## Gorillastomp (25 Jul 2021)

andy198712 said:


> Dose with neutro ferts and liquid co2


Which one of neutro fert are you using ?


----------



## Gorillastomp (25 Jul 2021)

andy198712 said:


> I have a single leddy tube (second tube turned off) on for 7hrs a day.


were you using the second one ?


----------



## andy198712 (25 Jul 2021)

Gorillastomp said:


> Which one of neutro fert are you using ?


The T version, brought the “set” with the liquid CO2 from Aqua essentials


----------



## andy198712 (25 Jul 2021)

Gorillastomp said:


> were you using the second one ?


Not for a month or so now, I had a little bit of algae and turned off the second one but it’s still increasing. Going to try the lights off for a few days and if that helps I’ll reduce the timing down I guess an go from there?
Maybe I need a few more fast growing plants in there.

The other point is I’m away with work for two weeks so relaying this through to my better half.


----------



## John q (25 Jul 2021)

andy198712 said:


> The T version, brought the “set” with the liquid CO2 from Aqua essentials


I don't think this will solve all the issues but the t version only contains trace elements, the neutro + contains the macro npk and trace nutrients that the plants will need for healthy growth. (Just be warned commercial fertilisers are generally fairly weak concentrations)

I suspect the root cause of the problem was or is to much light, now you've reduced to one tube this might resolve the problem once a complete fertiliser is added. 

You will have to remove all those badly affected leaves and spot dose the bba in the wood, use a syringe and squirt the liquid carbon directly on to it. Might also be a good idea to up your water changes for a few weeks if possible and ensure your filter isn't full of mulm/debris.

Just some thoughts and I'm sure others will add more advice.


----------



## Gorillastomp (25 Jul 2021)

andy198712 said:


> The T version, brought the “set” with the liquid CO2 from Aqua essentials


I am not familiar with that company, but from the information i could get T is only trace element. I do not understand why they sell this combo as Low tech tank, since adding Liquid Co2 it will boost up you plant nutrient intake which will definitely need Macro ferts. There is not much information on what are the concentration in these fertilizer, there is some on the Neutro Boost which should be the Macro but they only talk about N and K dosage and P seems absent. Either you switch to Dry ferts or get a bottle of Neutro + and dose for high tech for couple weeks and see what is happening.

The bubbler is unnecessary, Use your internal pump 24/7 and place it couple inch under the surface pointing a bit towards the surface and to the front. This will ensure you have a good gas exchange and this will help with nutrient distribution around the tank.

After the fertilizer regimen is proper, i would do a nice clean up brushing the wood with metal brush and removing affecting leaves. Look closely in the next fews days , if algae tends to comeback you will need to reduce light further. If your light arent dimmable, you will need to raise its height couple inch until the algae stop propagating.

If you have no algae eaters i would add some like Otocinclus, Shrimp or snails. This will help control the algae.


----------



## andy198712 (25 Jul 2021)

John q said:


> I don't think this will solve all the issues but the t version only contains trace elements, the neutro + contains the macro npk and trace nutrients that the plants will need for healthy growth. (Just be warned commercial fertilisers are generally fairly weak concentrations)
> 
> I suspect the root cause of the problem was or is to much light, now you've reduced to one tube this might resolve the problem once a complete fertiliser is added.
> 
> ...


Hi,

thanks!
I have to buy some more ferts soon so will try that one next, makes sense!

ive been down to one tube for a while now but maybe it had taken hold already.  I’ll keep the lights off for a few days and see how it is.

trimmed off the worse leaves also 

spot dosing worked really well on the Anubis I could remove I found.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## andy198712 (25 Jul 2021)

Gorillastomp said:


> I am not familiar with that company, but from the information i could get T is only trace element. I do not understand why they sell this combo as Low tech tank, since adding Liquid Co2 it will boost up you plant nutrient intake which will definitely need Macro ferts. There is not much information on what are the concentration in these fertilizer, there is some on the Neutro Boost which should be the Macro but they only talk about N and K dosage and P seems absent. Either you switch to Dry ferts or get a bottle of Neutro + and dose for high tech for couple weeks and see what is happening.
> 
> The bubbler is unnecessary, Use your internal pump 24/7 and place it couple inch under the surface pointing a bit towards the surface and to the front. This will ensure you have a good gas exchange and this will help with nutrient distribution around the tank.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the advice,
I’ll get on to trying the new ferts. 
I have loosely looked into dry ferts but I work away in the week and want to make it low maintenance for the mrs at home. But I’ll look into it I think long term.

the bubbler is for the fish tbh, I have the filter outlet near the surface. 
with the pump, as were between houses at the min till we can move into the new place the tank is right by the bed so trying to keep quiet at night tbh.

ill order the ferts and clean up the bad stuff and start with about 3 hours of light to be really careful then build that back up to 6 say.
I have a couple shrimp but will get about ten more to help out I think, and I like them!  

see how I get on!
Thanks
Andy


----------



## andy198712 (6 Aug 2021)

So bit of an update, 
I’ll add a pic at the end

had the light off for pretty much a week.
the more hair style algae has deffo reduced a lot I feel, but the brush like BBA? Is still there I think that wants physically removing.

im going to up my liquid CO2 intake now from 10mls a day to 20 and trial that for a week.

I have the light set for 3 hours a day as of today, and only one of the two tubes.

ive spread out the floating plants to reduce the light further.
Set the circulation pump on all the time now not just day time.

cleaned the filter, I do it every 4 weeks I’d say anyways.

im ordering that other fert with the macros in it.

I will look into dry ferts over the summer holiday I think.

I also brought another 3 Amano shrimp so have about 6-7 total and added 3 cherry’s, I’ll keep adding more as and when.
Will see what happens from here.
And threw in some temp plants on the left there

cheers


----------



## andy198712 (15 Aug 2021)

something popped into my head earlier and i'll try out:

the LED tubes are somewhat directional, in that i could rotate them in their clips to aim the main body of light horizontal instead of vertical, thus reducing intensity i think.... will give it try


----------



## andy198712 (24 Aug 2021)

So a bit of follow up.

using the ferts with macros as posted in this thread, upped the liquid carbon and seeing no ill effects for that.
Rotated lights up and on for 5 hours at the minute but I had them off for a while and then a couple hours a day.

so the BBA is now going pale and grey which I feel is it dying. The Amano shrimp have just started to eat it now it’s like that it seems?!
I’d say the other algae has reduced yes.

going in a good direction, I think I need to just remove the old algae now and should be good.

a down side of the reducing of the light has been slowly plant growth I feel on the faster growing plants which is a shame. But I guess that’s how it goes.

can I slowly ramp up the light again from now or do I have to keep it reduced do you think?
I do think next I’ll try the EI dosing ferts starter kit after this bottle. That seems to have helped.

Oh 

and I have the circulation pump on 24/7 at max (2500litres)


----------

